# WTB used Whizzer Parts



## Biss-Ness (Sep 8, 2013)

I am looking for used Whizzer parts for this project. I would rather get used than have a bunch of shiny repop stuff. I will be getting new gaskets and bolts but thought I would include the full parts list just in case. Thanks for the help.

Parts needed are for a 1950 "300 series" motor

Full Gasket set
Case cover Bolts (11)
Coil cover bolts
Belt guard w/ bolts
Points cover w/bolts
Fly Wheel bolt
Cable clamps for carburetor bracket (2)
Left Clutch lever w/ cable
Large oil breather w/ bolts
Brass dip stick
Drop stand w/bolts
Goodyear Double Eagle Airwheel (1)
Tank w/clamps and bolts
Carter N air filter w/bolts
Fuel filter w/ line
Exhaust tube w/ clamp and tip


----------



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2013)

Sent pm on these...


----------

